# [SOLVED] Długie bootowanie kernela

## dave5

Witam!

Zaznaczam, iż jest to mój pierwszy ręcznie skonfigurowany kernel - dotąd używałem genkernela.

Źródła gentoo-sources 2.6.31-r10.

Genkernel działa jak trzeba - około sekundka komunikaty kernela po czym ładowanie modułów.

Mój kernel pluje wstęp dość długo, ponad 20 sekund - zatrzymuje się na dłużej przy urządzeniach USB, czyli np. dysk z którego działa, czytnik kart pamięci, drukarka. Na 99% coś jest nie tak.

Procek: AMD Sempron 1,6 GHZ (64bit)

Płyta główna: asrock K8-upgrade-nf3

Dyski: dysk usb (na nim Gentoo AMD64), dysk IDE wewnątrz obudowy

config: http://pastebin.pl/20289

menu.lst: http://pastebin.pl/20288

Swoją drogą: przy wstawaniu systemu z dowolnego jajka pojawia się linijka:

```
udevd-work[1093]: device node '/dev/mapper/control' already exists, link to '/dev/mapper/control' will not overwrite it
```

Dzieje się tak (ten powyższy komunikat) od czasu update'u - pojawiły się nowe źródła jajka i zmieniłem dispatchem 5 plików (nie pamiętam co to były za pliki).

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc lub próbę pomocy.

PS Filmy bootowania z ww. jajek (zwracam uwagę również na komunikat o udev):

Genkernel *-r6 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEKqnZIR_sw

Mój kernel *-r10 <link był uszkodzony>Last edited by dave5 on Sat Mar 20, 2010 8:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zlomek

Popraw link dla r10

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## dave5

Poprawiony link do filmu o bootowaniu *-r10: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRTXWCtvGaA

Na początku zmieniam w grubie partycję na sdb1 - wygląda na to, że tamten IDE jest teraz widziany jako sda - genkernel widział jako hda.

----------

## Exil

rootdelay=20 - czeka 20 sekund na dyski.

----------

## dave5

Dzięki, ale nie mogę tego tak po prostu usunąć, gdyż OS spanikuje. Trzebaby zmniejszyć wartość, ale nie wiem do ilu.

forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-817565.html - wątek o ww. panicu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Musisz wytestowac, daj 10 i sprawdz.

----------

## dave5

Stanęło przy 5 sekundach - ogólnie to nie widzę już powodu do marudzenia. Jestem prawie zadowolony - pokombinuję jeszcze z tym niechcianym komunikatem udevd - ale to nie był temat wątku, więc nie tutaj  :Wink: 

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

